
Show HN: Simple Workout – Weightlifting Tracking App - hazz99
Hello!<p>I got a little tired of the UI in other popular Android fitness tracking apps, so I decided to make my own.<p>Google Play: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.harrisonturton.gym_tracker" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.harrisontu...</a><p>I&#x27;ve stripped away all the other features, and left what I thought was essential. I tried to optimise for ease-of-use (and speed!). Let me know if there&#x27;s anything you think I missed.<p>Check it out! Hope you like it. Its the first app I&#x27;ve ever published.<p>Built with Google Flutter, if anyone is curious about that development experience. Also happy to consider open-sourcing this!<p>Cheers,<p>Harry
======
jdpedrie
I'm fairly unhappy with the available options for iOS. The screenshots for
your app look more like what I'm interested in. Any plans to release this for
iPhone?

~~~
hazz99
Definitely! In theory, it should be ~super~ easy for me to release on iOS,
since Flutter is cross platform and I have a Mac.

Unfortunately I don't have an iPhone to test it on, but I could potentially
borrow one from a friend. I'll let you know!

